# altima 2.5 engine starter problem



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi im new here. Im having a problem with my altima 2.5 starting.
Starter was replaced 1month ago. The car starter normal after, today it wont crank over, there is no click neither. I looked under to hood amd found a cable? Sensor? Disconnected and and figure out where it goes. This is on the started side of the engine in that area. Can anyone help me figure out what thisbis and where it goes please


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It looks like it's just plugged into a "dummy plug." The bracket should be bolted to something, likely the side sheet metal of the engine compartment. That said, if it's an aftermarket starter, they have been known to be problematic. Your best bet is always a genuine Nissan starter. You can unplug the starter signal wire connector on the solenoid and apply 12v directly to it to see if the starter turns over the engine (make sure it's not in gear). If it doesn't do anything, you probably have a bad starter assembly. If it clicks but doesn't turn over the engine, put a wrench on the crank pulley bolt and make sure the engine is not seized. If the starter turns the engine over, then you'll need to check the circuit from the ignition switch to the starter solenoid.


----------



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)

Thank you for such a quick reply.
I should also clarify, this is my brothers car and he was the one looking at it and found that.
The starter was the cheapest they had at auto zone so it wouldn't shock me if it's as you said. Im out of state so I'll be taking a better look and will try your suggestions once I get home. Again thanks for replying so quick and I will update here with the results.


----------



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)

Hey again.
So i used a screw driver to crank it up. The car started right up. Cranking it with the key does nothing, no click no anything.. What do i do now? Are there relays or fuses i should check? I looked at afew that i thought could be to do with it but no luck. Keep in mind im not a mechanic but learn fast and have common sense lol. Thanks again for your help


----------



## Leroy_78 (Oct 23, 2007)

Not familiar with the Altima, move the gear shift lever while the key is turned to starting position. Sounds like the neutral safety switch might not be competing the circuit. 

Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a faulty ignition switch, blown fuse or fusible link. If it has a manual transmission, it could be a bad clutch pedal switch or clutch interrupt relay or even a shorted or open wire in the circuit. If it has an automatic transmission, then it would have a neutral-safety switch on the transmission instead of a clutch pedal switch and a neutral-safety relay instead of an interrupt relay. You should get a wiring diagram for the starting system; you can probably get one from the free repair guides at Autozone.com or by a downloading a factory service manual for your vehicle. It will show you the path of power from the ignition switch to the starter solenoid which you can check with a 12v test light.


----------



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)

Here is the problem. The cheap starter had spot welded the connector cheap. The thing we thought was a dummy connection actually connect to the starter and that was the problem.


----------



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## adish (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the help. I thought I'd contribute back and post back what the problem was. I'm about to open another thread regarding the remote key if anyone is interested lol


----------

